# Who is better?



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

The Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders Or The L.A Laker Girls?


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Better at??


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well this is the sports forum so it must have to do some sport or another. I know that alot of businesses and suh play softball after hours. Maybe terhe si some kind of professioanl cheerleader softball league.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

HarryD said:


> Better at??


sexy looks at show


----------



## hax0r (Aug 10, 2002)

HarryD said:


> Better at??


Solving differential equations.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Being one of the few females that posts on dbstalk.com and utterly uninterested in football (and/or Barbie-lookalikes jumping up and down for big $s), I can honestly say neither of them.


----------

